# cam shopping



## 2slo5o (Mar 14, 2009)

whats the best bang for your buck cam? 
I know you have to replace the valve springs, so do they make a kit with both cam and springs?


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

I got the 224r cam its very good but if your thinking about changing the torque converter also you should go bigger.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

many have had great success (myself included) with Flowtech Inductions Street Sweeper HT kit (springs, retainers, cam, locks, seals) that is a .612/.600 228/232 111 lsa. it's not "cheap" but bang for the buck is awesome and it's very drivable.


----------



## wiesman02 (Mar 15, 2009)

LSX StreetSweeper LSX Hydraulic Roller Camshaft Kit 

Includes: 
Custom Designed Hydraulic Roller Camshaft 
PAC Racing 1518 Beehive Valve Springs 
FTI Seven Degree Chromemoly Retainers 
FTI Hardened Seven Degree Valve Locks 
Steel Shelled Viton Valve Seals 
FTI Pro-Series Hardened Push Rods 
$975 with FREE shipping! 


Is this a good cam ? Is this the one you are talking about svede ?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

wiesman02 said:


> LSX StreetSweeper LSX Hydraulic Roller Camshaft Kit
> 
> Includes:
> Custom Designed Hydraulic Roller Camshaft
> ...


nope. that ones ok but not as streetable and i have one friend that switched from the HT to the LSX and didn't gain any power. the Street Sweeper HT is...


The "Street-Sweeper-HT"
LSX Hydraulic Roller Camshaft Kit

Includes:
"SweetSweeper-HT" Camshaft
Specs: 228*-232*-111*-.612"-.600"

PAC Racing 1518 Beehive Valve Springs
FTI Seven Degree Chromemoly Retainers
FTI Hardened Seven Degree Valve Locks
Steel Shelled Viton Valve Seals
FTI Pro-Series Hardened Pushrods

$975 with FREE shipping!

Broad powerband for serious street power for an LS2 engine.
Great sounding daily driver profile "muscle car" lope!


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

svede1212 said:


> nope. that ones ok but not as streetable and i have one friend that switched from the HT to the LSX and didn't gain any power. the Street Sweeper HT is...
> 
> 
> The "Street-Sweeper-HT"
> ...


What kind of power can one expect with this cam package?With supporting mods except heads.

Also would you sacrifice low end for high end power with it?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

ROBSGTO said:


> What kind of power can one expect with this cam package?With supporting mods except heads.
> 
> Also would you sacrifice low end for high end power with it?


no, because of the lsa and duration it's power band is about 2,500 to 6,400 RPM, perfect for the street and strip. my LS1 with just SLP headers, UD pulley and a few other tweaks is about 400 RWHP on stock heads. with good heads it could easily be in the mid 400s. i've trapped as high as 114.77 as it is and snapped my drive shaft the first time at the track after i put the cam in. it is an awesome cam.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

svede1212 said:


> no, because of the lsa and duration it's power band is about 2,500 to 6,400 RPM, perfect for the street and strip. my LS1 with just SLP headers, UD pulley and a few other tweaks is about 400 RWHP on stock heads. with good heads it could easily be in the mid 400s. i've trapped as high as 114.77 as it is and snapped my drive shaft the first time at the track after i put the cam in. it is an awesome cam.


Sweet!!

This cam will definitely be in consideration when the time comes for me,I'll give Ed a call when the time comes.

I'm looking to be around 430-450 rwhp with any cam I decide on,but I also want one that will work with FI in the event that I can ever afford a SC.I want to have very good power in the mean time.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

ROBSGTO said:


> Sweet!!
> 
> This cam will definitely be in consideration when the time comes for me,I'll give Ed a call when the time comes.
> 
> I'm looking to be around 430-450 rwhp with any cam I decide on,but I also want one that will work with FI in the event that I can ever afford a SC.I want to have very good power in the mean time.


that's going to be tough. a good NA cam has overlap to help with scavenging and that won't work with FI.


----------



## GTOworshiper9 (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm sorry for busting into someones thread but what is the best cam setup for the best possible sound/performance while still being able to be a DD?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

GTOworshiper9 said:


> I'm sorry for busting into someones thread but what is the best cam setup for the best possible sound/performance while still being able to be a DD?


the one i mentioned above is a great cam all around. as far as DD a lot of driveability is in the tune. a lot of "tuners" give crappy WOT only tunes and the car bucks and idles poorly. a good tune will make even a moderately aggressive cam like mine putt along like stock.


----------



## Mr. Goat (Jun 25, 2009)

svede1212 said:


> nope. that ones ok but not as streetable and i have one friend that switched from the HT to the LSX and didn't gain any power. the Street Sweeper HT is...
> 
> 
> The "Street-Sweeper-HT"
> ...


What kind of RWHP would i be looking at if i installed the "Street-Sweeper-HT" on my stock '06 LS2 for the exception of a short ram intake?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Is there a cam package available with roller lifters, or do you have to find them separate? I've found nothing on them for the LS2.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Poncho Dan said:


> Is there a cam package available with roller lifters, or do you have to find them separate? I've found nothing on them for the LS2.


I think the stock lifters are roller.


----------

